
Investors Are Buying More of the U.S. Housing Market Than Ever Before - stevenwoo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/investors-are-buying-more-of-the-u-s-housing-market-than-ever-before-11561023120
======
umadon
Here's how you perpetrate a wealth transfer from average homeowners to the
rich:

1\. Deregulate mortgage lending to cause a housing bubble.

2\. When it bursts, bail out the banks, and let people lose their homes,
resulting in the homes being transferred to banks and landlords, causing more
speculation and price increases.

3\. Meanwhile, make sure the proportion of economic growth going to workers is
kept minimal, even as the stock market booms.

4\. Now, these workers not only have to sell their labor to the rich for
paltry returns, have their retirement (if any) invested by the rich, borrow
from the rich to go to college, but also rent from them in perpetuity.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRh0QiXyZSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRh0QiXyZSk)

